# Why aren't some moderators moderators in WF?



## Encolpius

Hello, I have thought there are junior, senior members and moderators here in WF? 
But I have spotted there are Modemods, Moderesa de beaga and other silly names? 
Why? 
Thanks.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> http://forum.wordreference.com/help/about_moderators/
> 
> Why do moderators have different titles than other members?
> Each moderator is free to choose his or her own title.


----------



## Encolpius

does not make much sense to me....


----------



## Odysseus54

Doesn't have to


----------



## DonnyB

You might perhaps find it interesting to read this recent discussion, in which some of the English Only moderators reveal the reasoning behind their choice of title:

non modo mod/PongoMod/Moderato con anima/à la Mod


----------



## Encolpius

Everybody has great space here to realize their artistic talent, you can choose your avatar, sentence and I do not know what else, so I just personally find it superfluous and confusing....


----------



## JustKate

It's just fun, Encolpius. I'm sorry you don't like it, though.


----------



## Encolpius

Well, at first I really had the feeling it' was another type of membership, your name is rather obvious, but some have strange names....
I wonder how others feel about it...


----------



## Odysseus54

A lot of them are tongue-in-cheek nicknames.  Part of the fun is to figure out where they come from.  They all have at least the word 'mod' hidden somewhere.


----------



## Packard

It's a Mod, Mod, Mod,Mod world!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It's_a_Mad,_Mad,_Mad,_Mad_World

_*It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World*_ is a 1963 American epic comedy film produced and directed by Stanley Kramer and starringSpencer Tracy with an all-star cast, about the madcap pursuit of $350,000 in stolen cash by a diverse and colorful group of strangers. The ensemble comedy premiered on November 7, 1963.[3] The cast features Edie Adams, Milton Berle, Sid Caesar,Buddy Hackett, Ethel Merman, Mickey Rooney, Phil Silvers, Terry-Thomas and Jonathan Winters.


----------



## london31

I agree...


----------



## JamesM

Would it help if we included the plain title of "moderator" along with our fanciful title?  For example, mine could be "à la Mod (moderator)".

Part of the reason we don't have just the title of moderator is that we also are expected to participate as regular users in threads, and we enjoy that aspect of our participation here.  If it just says "Moderator" some people might get the idea that anything we post is posted as an "official" statement from a moderator.  Unless we specifically state that we are posting as a moderator (often in italics, different colors or some other indication that it's not a normal post) then we are posting as another user.


----------

